# Q7 Wiper Motor No Power?



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

My windshield wipers quit working. 

There is an error message that I think says "windshield wiper no power" but quickly becomes a picture of the windshield with a lightning bolt through it. 
I cannot find anything about it, I don't want to just spend $600+ on a new motor if the can says there is no power going to the motor, it might not fix the issue.
Especially because this happened once before, and following a link I can no longer find, I pulled the rain sensor fuse, and they came back on and worked for @ 3 months. That did not work this time. 

Anyone have any input? the snow is flying and wipers are important for driving.

Little info first post in the Audi Q7 forum: 2012 3.0T, pretty much everything in it, premium plus, s line. @48k miles.


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

UPDATE for anyone searching that is having the same issue..

My frustrated wife asked me to look at it again, I pulled the 30A wiper fuse (middle section that is tan #4), put it back in, nothing. When I pulled the 5A rain sensor fuse (middle section that is tan #5), the display changed to headlight washer and wiper no power. So this time i pulled the 30A headlight washer fuse (middle section that is tan #11), and it reset the system again. So once again i have wipers.. for now.

This is obviously a temporary fix.. 
Does this narrow down diagnosis? I am thinking since the fuses were all good, it might be some kind of programming error? 
I apparently cannot use the wipers and washers at night or it will happen again.


----------

